# hanging deer solo



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How can I hang a deer by myself without a ladder?

I'd like to be able to hang a deer in a tree by myself without a ladder or vehicle. I do have a coffin hoist and rope. I also just ordered a rope hoist.

I could fasten the hoist to a nearby tree and use it to lift the deer but how would I then tie the deer at that height so I can detach the hoist?

If I use the rope hoist I will need to be able to fasten up in the tree.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Reverse your thinking.

Throw the rope over the limb and use a winch (electric or mechanical) secured on the ground, say attached to your vehicle or a nearby tree trunk, and pull *down* thereby lifting the deer up.
When you're done, release the rope and the hoist or winch goes with you.


If not, you can always attach the hoist to a rope, throw the rope over the limb, raise the hoist to the height you need and tie it off to the trunk, securing it.
Use the way you were thinking before and when you're done, untie the rope holding the hoist and lower it back to the ground.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use some nylon rope and tie my block and tackle to it. throw the nylon ropes over the tree limb and pull the top block up. Tie the nylon rope off to the tree trunk then I am ready to hook the deer to the other block and raise the deer with my hands(easily lift 400 pounds.). Once I have the deer as high as I want it I then tie the block and tackle rope off to the tree trunk.











 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Throw rope over a tree limb.
One end attached to a gambrel and the deer.
Other end attached to your vehicle.
Drive away and pull deer up.

If you're out in the boonies solo, make a teepee with three long log poles tied together at peak and legs spread wide apart at base.
Tie deer to teepee peak.
Scoot pole bases inward individually a little at a time to raise deer.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Get a ratcheting rope lock for the end of the rope that you are pulling. It will lock with each pull of the rope as you raise the deer. When you are finished, there is a latch that will release the lock so you can lower the deer. Attach the rope lock to a neighboring tree.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I forgot to say that I want to leave the deer hanging and do not want to leave my hoist attached.

I guess I'll toss the line on the deer over the limb. Then toss the line between the deer and the hoist over the limb. Fasten the hoist to a nearby tree. Pull the deer up and tie off the line to the deer and release the hoist so I can take it with me.


----------



## rockgrove (Jan 31, 2017)

before you raise the deer, use a leinght of rope or chain tied off from tree limb at the height you want it to hang, with a hook on the end then raise the deer with your winch and use your hook to neck or double tree(whitch either end you hang it by) then let off your winch let the rope with hook support the weight and remove the winch


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

use 2 lines one to pull , one to tie off , pull on the end of the pulling line by driving forward with the truck when the deer is up high enough stop put it in park , then go tie it off with the second line then back up a bit and remove the lift line.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Fishindude :
> Throw rope over a tree limb.
> One end attached to a gambrel and the deer.
> Other end attached to your vehicle.
> *Drive away* and pull deer up.


 


> GREENCOUNTYPETE
> use 2 lines one to pull , one to tie off , pull on the end of the pulling line by *driving forward* with the truck when the deer is up high enough stop put it in park , then go tie it off with the second line then back up a bit and remove the lift line.


The OP:



> How can I hang a deer by myself without a ladder?
> 
> I'd like to be able to hang a deer in a tree by myself *without a ladder or vehicle*. I do have a coffin hoist and rope. I also just ordered a rope hoist.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just got back from hanging it. The hindquarters are still on the ground but it's tucked under a fallen tree with lots of limbs around. That should keep the fox and wolves away. There was a better tree but it was closer to the trail and might draw unwanted attention to my trail cams. I could have moved the deer closer to the top of the stump but that would have exposed the fisher to eagles so I opted to leave it lower.

I'm trying to provide some food for a female fisher that I think dens in the area.

I learned that it takes about 1' of extra headroom.

I think I'll look for a scrap of chain to use as a future adjustable anchor point for the hoist.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That would be a handy thing to have since I normally do things by myself. 




Cabin Fever said:


> Get a ratcheting rope lock for the end of the rope that you are pulling. It will lock with each pull of the rope as you raise the deer. When you are finished, there is a latch that will release the lock so you can lower the deer. Attach the rope lock to a neighboring tree.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I use a come-along, secured to a rafter. I secure the hook around the deer's head while it is on the ground or still in the back of my vehicle and winch it up by hand. Very easy.

But it sounds like you want to secure the deer high up in a tree. In that case, toss a rope over the branch, tie to the deer's head and then attach the rope to the come along that is fastened to something solid. Winch away.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I didn't catch that you were trying to hang the deer so that a fisher could get it out in the woods away from buildings or roads.

I was thinking hanging one in the yard for a few days before cutting up

a come along with 2 lines would be the way to go then a lift line and a tie off line and it always seems to take a foot to 16 inches of head space even 2 feet but if you have a trenching tool or something to tie to the line then toss over the branch you shouldn't have to climb


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I swapped the data cards this morning. For some reason one of the cameras took only a few pictures and none of the animals. It did get some of the crows but not even all of them. When I go back I'll check the sensitivity setting.

Here's some of the photos. A nice male fisher, red fox, and a couple of coyotes plus one from the camera that wasn't working well. I would not have expected the coyotes to get into that thick brush next to a bait. The deer was a normal sized adult doe.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I've done it by tying a series of overhand loops on the tag end of the rope. Haul the deer up as high as you want and while there is still pressure on the rope tie off one of the loops to the trunk of the tree. If you do it right when you take pressure off the rope the deer will only drop a couple of inches.
Hung a number of deer alone doing this.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

One thing I always notice is that people hang their deer from the neck with the tail down. I hang mine with the tail up and the head down. Just like when we did when we slaughtered cattle. I think you get a better cut of meat that way.


----------

